# Big Butch & sexy [moped] ??



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

'Tech Mech' forum is as good as any I suppose to talk about which motorcycle to buy :?

I've got a [1988] Honda C90 cub which I use to run about town on; [we prefer to just take pushbikes on the back of the van so the Cub does me as a general runaround town when I'm feeling too lazy to walk] :wink:

I've decided to sell it and splash out on one with a bit more 'umpf' [is that the right word to use ? ['Umpf = faster/flashier/sexier . . . 8O

I am now at that [certain] age when I want something really big & macho . . so I went looking at the Honda 'Innova' 125cc bikes but at the last minute couldn't make my mind up whether to go for one or search for another make [same size engine] 
- knowing that there are loads of you out there who have a far greater knowledge of motorcycles than me, I'm appealing to you to put me out of my misery - Which is the BEST make & model [with a 125 or there abouts size engine [don't wan't to kill myself on a big bike :? Honda or some other [but not Chinese] make ?

PS/ For sale 'F' reg [1988] Honda C90 [reasonable condition] regular serviced but needing some elbow grease TLC to bring it back to showroom condition. Re-built engine top end with new rings & valves . . hurtles along at a steady 40/45mph [I have had it up to just under 55mph but the road run out before I hit the magic 55 :?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Careful, Vic, you'll have the big hairy bikers offering help.....

I never managed to get a motorbike licence when I was a lad, so can only drive a 50cc sewing machine (I think?). Wouldn't mind a decent machine on the back of the 'van, though.

And I spotted your avatar on a bottle of a certain dark ale from Oxfordshire last week - raised a smilehereabouts!


----------



## Dukeham (Feb 3, 2009)

Stuff it. You only live once. 
Ducato 1098 !!!!!!!!


----------



## Dukeham (Feb 3, 2009)

Got bloody Fiat's on the brain.
Ducati is what I ment to write.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: at least the Ducati doesn't need a reverse gear!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

bognormike said:


> . . And I spotted your avatar on a bottle of a certain dark ale from Oxfordshire last week - raised a smilehereabouts!


They pinched it from me, or was it the other way round :?


----------



## Dukeham (Feb 3, 2009)

No Mike
But riding one is like driving a Ducaco in reverse permenantly.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Only one scooter of note

http://www.totalmotorcycle.com/photos/2006models/2006models-Suzuki-Burgman650Am.jpg


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Can,t stand scooters, nothing between your knees to grip although Honda 90 Cub still has lots of street cred.

I pick up one of these on Wednesday. Loading and unloading the garage will be a bit lumpy!.

http://www.ccmmotorcyclesuk.com/ft35s/index.php

C.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

CliveMott said:


> Honda 90 Cub still has lots of street cred.


Clive not sure what streets you frequent, but I have never seen the Honda 90 as Cred !! in any street


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

He visits Mumbai a lot ....


----------



## Dukeham (Feb 3, 2009)

C90. Best selling motorbike ! in the world.
GC


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Would this one be ok for the Mrs? Scooter


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

bognormike said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: at least the Ducati doesn't need a reverse gear!


No, but just listening to a Ducati exposed dry clutch chattering away is enough to scare you to death.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Is that another typo?
Don,t you mean :-

" listening to a Ducato exposed dry clutch chattering away is enough to scare you to death."

C.

P.S. Mrs does not like pink.

I am looking for a 125CC (aprox) monkey bike engine with electric start and a manual clutch for her. Currently hers is a semi auto clutch and she wants a "propper" license. Bionic hip means electric start is a must.

C.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

CliveMott said:


> Is that another typo?
> Don,t you mean :-
> 
> " listening to a Ducato exposed dry clutch chattering away is enough to scare you to death."
> ...


No, Ducati - never seen an _exposed_ one on a Ducato, not as exposed as on a Ducati anyway.


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Big, Butch and Sexy, doesnt really do it for a moped.

However, you wont go wrong with an Honda, we have just bought a Honda Shi300, which we are pleased as punch with. Havent used it with the motorhome yet though.

For most it will be too heavy, (not getting into that argument) we have done our sums. Plus you need a motorcycle test.

So if you look at an older Honda the Dylan 125cc is a great job.

Pat


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

If you're looking for big, butch and sexy, and a 125cc then a Honda Varadero fits the bill. Looks like its big brother and has real road presence which most scooters and lightweights do not have.

JohnW


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Me finks you wanna turn me into a Hells Angel with all these BIG bikes you mention :? you gotta remember I'm an old fart now and only need to potter around wiv maybe the odd 30 / 40 mile trip over to Liverpool [and NO comments about finding it up on bricks please !].
I guess I'll stick to getting the Honda Innova . . & forget 'street cred' !
I'll have to take some pic's of the C90 so I can advertise it for sale [what is the 'going' price of a 1988 model ? . . I thought around £350 ??


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

I've just bought a piaggio x8 125cc.
It's my first bike [just done CBT] and it's a beaut to ride.

I bought second hand, it's an 06 Reg.
Very surprised at the pull of it, will easily do 70.
It's also very nice for two's up... not that I'm allowed to do that! :wink:

piaggio x8 125cc 4 stroke water cooled

The is also an air cooled version.

hth

w


----------



## 104984 (Jun 5, 2007)

My 63 175 lambretta does it for me, and the wife likes going on the back can't beat it


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

A C90 certeinly has street cred, take a look how much they sell for on eBay!
I have plans for a Skegness to St Tropez charity ride on C90's sometime in the future and have spent ages looking for decent examples.
Anyone fancy coming along?
James


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

JP said:


> A C90 certeinly has street cred, take a look how much they sell for on eBay!
> I have plans for a Skegness to St Tropez charity ride on C90's sometime in the future and have spent ages looking for decent examples.
> Anyone fancy coming along?
> James


. . . Does that mean I'm gonna be RICH :lol: 
Mine will cruise at a comfortable 40/45mph [50 with the wind behind me] . . . from Skegness I guess its around 800miles, so without stopping for food or a pee it should 'only' take ? hours 
. . . I'd prob need a bum transplant after jolting all the way :wink:


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

We were planning on 11 days then a week in the sun to get over it.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

*400cc moped on a car licence now possible!! Spare wheel inc!*

At the annual Le Mans pilgrimage all the marshalls / journos etc seem to have started using the piaggio things with two wheels at the front, the MP3 125 or 400 ie. They are a bit (!) pricey, but since most of the tracks around the circuit are gravel maybe they were sick of gravel rash?! Hugely stable in all conditions, a third brake disc (on the third wheel surprisingly ), you can't move the front from upright until more than walking pace so no low speed wobbly start offs, lots of storage, still narrow enough to filter. And Bike magazine reckon the 400 really shifts with so much front end grip to exploit. Perhaps slightly weird looking though?

Recently someone must have realised that very slightly upping the front track pushed it out of the legal definition of a bike, and became a car! So they now do the LT:-

http://www.uk.piaggio.com/en_UK/prodotti/MP3_LT/MP3_LT_400/

which you don't need a bike licence for cos the legal definition says it isn't one!! Slightly barmy methinks. 8O


----------

